#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-27
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> ratman, como andas?
<chinanon> .
<somosbarrigas> Buenas tardes, me presento, esta es la primera vez que escribo en IRC
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-28
<jusn> hola
<jusn> hola una consulata es sobre samba
<somosbarrigas> Hay alguien ahí?
<somosbarrigas> Mmmmm... será que no?
<SergioMeneses> somosbarrigas, saludos
<SergioMeneses> me imagina q todos trabajando
<somosbarrigas> jaj
<somosbarrigas> buenas,  estoy descargándome ubuntu 11.10 de 64
<somosbarrigas> uso el de 32
<somosbarrigas> busqué info al respecto pero las opiniones parecen bien divididas
<SergioMeneses> somosbarrigas, porq?
<SergioMeneses> q leiste y t dio miedo?
<somosbarrigas> lo e la compatibilidad de ciertos programas...
<somosbarrigas> pero prestando atención ahora noté que los hilos que leí son viejos
<somosbarrigas> tengo una dualcore 2 gb de ram
<somosbarrigas> tampoco es que tenga una nave intergaláctica
<somosbarrigas> pero me lo estoy descargando para probar en live cd
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-29
<Ignacio> Hola!
<dbertua> hola gente
<dbertua> hola Sir EdwardR ;)
<EduardoR> como anda
<EduardoR> todo bien por aca!
<dbertua> quién quería preguntar?
<EduardoR> quién?
<EduardoR> no se.. jajaja
<EduardoR> nos colgamos con ignacio en el FB y no podía hacer mas nada
<EduardoR> es muy incómodo un chat en una pestaña
<EduardoR> te llegó lo de la Rasberry Pi?
<EduardoR> fue medio masa, no?
<dbertua> a vos se te caen las pestañas seguido, tenés algún problema en X ;)
<dbertua> o en el "root" (vale cambiar el orden de las letras ;)
<EduardoR> jajaja
<dbertua> viste como es el tema del uso del GNU en el nombre
<EduardoR> estoy tratando de meterme en el mundo de las XO y veo solo problemas políticos
<EduardoR> el nombre GNU?
<dbertua> tuve que cambiar la descripción en el Grupo, pero siéntanse en la LIBERTAD de poner cosas "no libres", siempre y cuando sean Gratuitas y 100% Legítimas para uso profesional
<dbertua> al que no le guste que le llore a Stallman, yo no censuraré nada
<dbertua> que se metan lo político en el "root" (vale cambiar el orden de las letras ;)
<EduardoR> ya no estoy en el grupo?
<EduardoR> que pasó?
<EduardoR> no estoy, por eso no me enteré de nada
<EduardoR> como se llama ahora?
<EduardoR> estoy totalmente de acuerdo
<EduardoR> con lo de 100% legítimas con el uso profesional
<EduardoR> y si salen muy baratas, también. No todo tiene que ser gratis
<dbertua> como que no estás en el Grupo?
<dbertua> nadie te sacó
<dbertua> acá figura como que estás, desde los mismos albores y bigbang
<dbertua> GNU_dg_URU
<dbertua> Yo a lo que no es Gratis no le hago publicidad gratuita, ni siquiera al Software Libre Pago, si es PAGO tendrán sus rubros para hacer publicidad, no necesitan de mi difusión
<dbertua> no estoy contra lo pago, solo se trata de números y de negocios, si quieren contratarme para la disfusión, encantado, ahí si pondré todas mis energías en la tarea.
<dbertua> Todos somos Profesionales
<EduardoR> curiosamente al recargar la página apareció
<EduardoR> creo que tengo demasiados grupos
<EduardoR> si hizo común crear grupos y ahora hay grupos de 10 personas, que al pedo
<EduardoR> Te recomiendo configurar el XChat para ebrir directo este canal y otros que te gusten, asi no usar la web
<dbertua> a ver si te gusta el nombre nuevo, así no herimos "suceptibilidades" DGL.UY (DGL suena como GPL ;))
<dbertua_> a ver ahora, estoy con Quassel IRC
<dbertua_> si funca me deslogueo desde la web
<EduardoR> si, sirve el cliente de irq que le quede mas comodo
<EduardoR> bueno, no morfé
<EduardoR> y veo doble
<EduardoR> me salgo un ratito
<HacKDark> chicas....
<dbertua> tiraron una bomba acá?
<HacKDark> por?
<HacKDark> dbertua, ?????'
<dbertua> acástoy
<dbertua> quien es HacKDark?
<dbertua> volví
<dbertua> lo de la bomba era porque nadie escribe nada
<dbertua> cri cri
<HacKDark> dbertua, hackdark soy yo (no?)
<HacKDark> Y nadie escribe nunca a no ser algunos que ahora no estam
<dbertua> me refería a si nos conocemos de otro lado
<HacKDark> *estan
<HacKDark> indetectables (canal irc) o foros
<dbertua> foros o facebook
<dbertua> no conozco muchos JAJAckers, solo he visto SAlammers
<HacKDark> De SAlammers esta lleno internet, de trollOS y mas.... Pero cuando quieras saber quien soy, entra a indetectables (web) y pregunta... Si crees que soy un n00b en esto estas equivocado..
<dbertua> nuuu, agarraste pa cualquier lado
<dbertua> no se ni lo que es n00b
<dbertua> chaucito, me tengo que ir, saludos a la gente
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR: Hola ¿cómo andas,tanto tiempo? 
<EduardoR> hola, 
<EduardoR> al final no te avisé, pero retiré la plata, jeje
<EduardoR> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> No, no me dijiste nada, pero calcule que estaba todo bien, si no me avisarias...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Hay fecha y hora de las reuniones en irc ya?
<EduardoR> está chata la cosa
<EduardoR> yo sigo intentando los lunes
<EduardoR> pero no hay nadie
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque hable con Pablo y me dijo que no se estaban haciendo por las vacaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (cuenten conmigo)
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre que me entere estoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> me pasa a veces que me entero tarde de las cosas pero es detalle
<EduardoR> lo qu ehacemos las reuniones del FLISOL, junto al INFU
<EduardoR> INJU* en Extension
<EduardoR> estamos como muertos, nadie se mueve en nada, jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<EduardoR> la otra vez me dijeron de sacar el Stop Sopa
<EduardoR> ahora entro y veo que no se fue solo
<EduardoR> lo tengo que sacar
<CarlosNeyPastor> si entere, fue el 14 la reunion
<CarlosNeyPastor> Yo no estaba en el pais.
<EduardoR> en enero?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh..
<CarlosNeyPastor> flisol no fue en febrero?
<CarlosNeyPastor> me entere mas tarde todavia?
<EduardoR> noo
<EduardoR> flisol es en 28 de abril
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde?
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el 14 de febrero que se hizo?
<EduardoR> nada
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=25655564
<EduardoR> 14 de enero
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah!
<EduardoR> lo peor que el sabado 3 de marzo, este sábado es el global jam
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta entonces no me perdi nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> como es el tema?
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde es?
<EduardoR> pero nadie dijo de hacer nada
<EduardoR> no creo que de para ahcer nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que había hablado con PabloR fue el revivir el proyecto de la revista
<CarlosNeyPastor> en estos dias tengo pensado mandarle algo a ver que le parece...
<EduardoR> y dale, lo vemos
<uyscro> Edu
<EduardoR> pero si no encontramos algo para un blog de noticias, una revista es como monumental
<EduardoR> hola uyscro
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero a mi me gusto la idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo un blog que pongo algunas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se si lo conoces?
<EduardoR> me da miedo que nos embarquemos en demasiadas cosas
<EduardoR> pasame link
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntisimo.blogspot.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> la idea del blog, es simple pero es colgar cosas utiles y si quieren colaborar son bienvenidos los paortes
<CarlosNeyPastor> y entre las noticias puedo sacar algo para la revista...
<EduardoR> si, el tema que ya hay demasiados blogs
<EduardoR> todo parece interesante
<EduardoR> no es que sea pesimista, es que es hora de cambiar a algo mas optimizado
<EduardoR> en eso pensaba en la wiki
<EduardoR> tener tutoriales clasificados 
<EduardoR> porque novedades hay demasiadas y son todas repetidas
<EduardoR> salvo que digamos "este sabado nos reunimos!
<EduardoR> todo lo demas es repetido
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es veradad
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso se me complico un poco para escribir un articulo para la revista
<EduardoR> lo que pensaría es en colgar un artículo en la wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo la idea de que no sea algo ya hablado por todos lados...
<EduardoR> y luego anunciarlo en varios lados, tu blog, la revista, FB, etc
<EduardoR> los artículos deben ser completos, "Esto es .... Funciona así... Se instala asi..."
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo mas completo posible es lo mejor.
<EduardoR> wait, estoy al telef...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Edu. me tengo que ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas tarde me conecto y hablamos un poco mas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR: he vuelto
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-01
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, todo bein
<PabloRubianes> probando Zshell
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q bueno! yo parezco una isp
<SergioMeneses> nada mas hablo de paquetes y enlaces
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> jaja 
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy contento con mi zshell
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seee la otra semana lo unico asi planeado es unas lineas de iptables q tengo q reconfigurar
<PabloRubianes> tengo un prompt de 2 lines muy copado que hasta me da la hora
<SergioMeneses> de resto ando metido en redes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tengo ya mi unity + hud en 12.04 /o/
<PabloRubianes> Y que tal_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, rocks
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, estoy pensando en dar una charla de ello en el flisol
<SergioMeneses> ya q como ando de tester
<PabloRubianes> genial
<SergioMeneses> pues me queda mas facil
<PabloRubianes> yo tendria que pasarme pero no encuentro ni tiempo para hacer el backup
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sabe q andaba pensando en armar una charla bien buena de unity+hud
<SergioMeneses> para postularla al campus party
<SergioMeneses> pero me tomaria bastante tiempo
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mañana reunion a q horas?
<SergioMeneses> mañana si puedo ir fijo
<PabloRubianes> hace 1 hora y 18
<SergioMeneses> mmm huy tardecito
<PabloRubianes> pero de ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> era para que calcules la hora
<SergioMeneses> es q mañana tengo tambien una reunion presencial del flisol
<SergioMeneses> bueno esperemos a ver q pasa
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo ando comiendo y viendo el partido de Colombia
<SergioMeneses>  \o\ \o/ /o/
<PabloRubianes> chau
<somosbarrigas> Necesito saber si el procedimiento para instalar Júpiter en 64 bits es el mismo que el de 32
<Ignacio> Hola!
 * dbertua saluda a todos
<Ignacio> dbertua:  Hola
<Ignacio> Chicos
<Ignacio> Que les parece si hago esto
<Ignacio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Proyectos/Launcher
<CarlosNeyPastor> somosbarrigas: Leo?
<somosbarrigas> ¿El procedimiento para instalar JÚPITER es Ubuntu de 64 bits es el mismo que en 32?
<somosbarrigas> somosbarrigas = Leo Rod, sí
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿andas bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get update
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install jupiter
<CarlosNeyPastor> así es en 32, nunca lo instale en 64
<lunatiCC0> lalala
<lunatiCC0> el fedoreano numero 3 cayo a trollear
<lunatiCC0> lalala
<ratman> holas
<lunatiCC0> una vez que quiero trollear a EduardoR no esta
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe donde puedo obtener pegotines?
<Ignacio> De Ubuntu
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Hola bienvenido a Ubuntu!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias, ¿cómo estas?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Bien, necesitando la ayuda de alguien.
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Tienes idea de donde puedo conseguir gratuitamente pegotines de Ubuntu?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Los pegotines los están en las reuniones/eventos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> A la ultima que asistí fue el 14 de enero en el M.N.A.V. y eran a voluntad.
<Ignacio_> CarlosNeyPastor: Si, pero mis padres no me dejan viajar aesas reuninones!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿de donde eres?
<Ignacio_> Canelones.
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿edad?
<Ignacio_> 12 años
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh...
<Ignacio_> *Procesando información*
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno, mi nombre es el de usuario y vivo en Montevideo
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el proximo evento te mando por correo algunos pegotines
<Ignacio_> :)
<Ignacio_> CarlosNeyPastor: Eduardo, capaz que me mandaba una camiseta. Talvez le puedo pedir que me envie pegotines..
<CarlosNeyPastor> sipp
<Ignacio_> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Eduarto el Op.?
<Ignacio_> CarlosNeyPastor:  Tenes idea de esto:
<Ignacio_> CarlosNeyPastor:  Si Eduardo Ricobaldi.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si, lo conozco personalmente.
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Sabes porque se me congela la Pc? Al iniciar con cualquier usb o un cd
<Ignacio> Sea de Ubuntu o Fedora..
 * Ignacio desgraciadamente tiene Windows XP en su pc porque la bios se trancaa!!
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Wow!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Porque no instalas linux?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Es que se me congela al iniciar con cualquier cosa
<Ignacio> Si no hace rato.
<CarlosNeyPastor> y actualizando la bios?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  No tengo ni idea de como  hacer eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> instala VirtualBox en la pc 
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  No dispongo de internet..
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh..
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un ciber?
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que son 40 megas que pesa.
<Ignacio> Estoy en una red de Ceibal con mi mg2
<CarlosNeyPastor> desde virtualbox le instalas dos a un pendrive, haces todo lo mismo que instalado un sistema en una virtual machine y al final le cambias el disco birtual que hiciste por el pendrive
<CarlosNeyPastor> y de ahi actualizas la bios 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero necesitas internet
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Me diste una idea
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Puedo utilizar Ubuntu desde una maquina virtual
<CarlosNeyPastor> me alegro
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, tambien
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Tengo 480 mb de ram. que version de ubuntu me recomendas para la maquina virtual
<CarlosNeyPastor> y las ultimas versiones traen el modo fluido que es mas o menos mezclar los sistemas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero te exige bastante la maquina
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntu.
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que va ahora
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Que version de este
<CarlosNeyPastor> 11.10
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Estas seguro que no se me congela?
<CarlosNeyPastor> 11 por el año (2011) 10 por el mes, que salio
<Ignacio> ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguro
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  OK Mañana pruebo ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no le tenes fe instala LUbuntu
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Estoy en Lubuntu 11.10 en mi magallanes (1.66ghz - 1gb de ram) Y se me congela aveces
<CarlosNeyPastor> que raro que se congele...
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  No hay una regla que respetar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿alguna actualizacion que quedo mal?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Para las versiones que ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> no que yo conozca
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  No se lanzan cada 6 meses?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Aca lo retrasaron 2 meses: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Versiones_de_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.06_LTS_.28Dapper_Drake.29
<Ignacio> Ubuntu 6.6
<CarlosNeyPastor> en los meses 4 y 10
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ese es el unico que salio de los plazo
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 5 segundos que voy a ver si termino la otra pc ya vuelvo
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Algo raro me parece  ami . Es que desde la 10.04 hasta la 11.10 Es el mismo WallPaper
<Ignacio> OK
<CarlosNeyPastor> volvi
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el 12.04 tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo estoy usando en mi otra pc
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Ah,
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo instalado el alpha 2
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Que trae de Nuevo.
<Ignacio> Se que GBrainy se elimina
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes problemas con jdownloader y un par de cosas más por ahora
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Que bueno haberte conocido..
<CarlosNeyPastor> unity 5
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un blog que cuelgo algunas que otras cosas relacionadas a ubuntu 
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Pasamelo.
<CarlosNeyPastor> si te interesa verlo o hacer aportes
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Me pasas el sonido de Inicio, porque segun Wikipedia Cambio no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntisimo.blogspot.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, yo tengo el mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas por ser una actualizacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get manager-d
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Me pasas el sonido de Inicio, porque segun Wikipedia Cambio no?!
<Ignacio> Perdon eso no era
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero si lo instalas te inicie con otro
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: +1 a tu blog!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Me parece una buena pagina. Mira yo estaba trabajando en esto (solo hice una entrada)
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: hackingmagallanes.mex.tl
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  TE corrijo una falta de ortografía?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Mira "Oniric Ocelot." Tiene que ser "Oneiric Ocelot"
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  De nada.
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya lo cambie
<Ignacio> jaja ;)
<Ignacio> Ah' CarlosNeyPastor  Me gustaría formar parte del equipo de programacion de Ubuntu Uruguay
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo soy un simple usuario
<Ignacio> Ah
<CarlosNeyPastor> habla con Eduardo que el te puede orientar más que yo en ese tema
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> Ahora' 
<Ignacio> Tenes idea de los requisitos minimos de Ubuntu Studio.
<CarlosNeyPastor> procesador 600 mhz ,128 ram y monitor que soporte 1024 x 768
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo encontre en un foto
<CarlosNeyPastor> foro*
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Disco duro?
<Ignacio> Éstaría bueno que hagas una entrada en tu blog.
<CarlosNeyPastor> partcion de 15 gb
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo tengo en cuenta.
<Ignacio> Eh?
<Ignacio> Tengo 8gb nomas..
<Ignacio> En la magallanes
<CarlosNeyPastor> reduci las particiones
<CarlosNeyPastor> en ligas de 10 gb hacela de 5 gb y todo al la mitad
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: ?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Mi disco duro es de 8gb
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Me da?
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando crees las particiones dividilas al 1/2 y te da el espacio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te quedaria en 7,5
<CarlosNeyPastor> para asegurarte proba en una vitualbox con 7,5 gb de disco
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  OK
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno Ignacio me tengo que ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> Más tarde vuelvo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamso
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablamos*
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> Yo tambien me tengo que ir
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-02
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo va todo?
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tranqui
<PabloRubianes> todo bien llegando del club
<CarlosNeyPastor> probando Jupiter
<PabloRubianes> me duele todo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Lo conoces?
<PabloRubianes> Jupiter?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿que paso?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> que es?
<PabloRubianes> empeze hoy
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahorro de bateria para laptop
<PabloRubianes> no ni idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get update
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install jupiter
<PabloRubianes> siempre lauso enchufada sino dura como 2 horas 
<PabloRubianes> pero despues lo pruebo
<PabloRubianes> lo que si estoy probando es zshell
<PabloRubianes> me parece mejor que bash
<CarlosNeyPastor> zshell?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no conozco
<PabloRubianes> es un shell como bash pero mas copado
<PabloRubianes> casi todo es lo mismo pero zshell tiene mas cosas
<PabloRubianes> igual recien empeze a probarlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://betamina.com/jupiter-el-nuevo-controlador-en-ubuntu/
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi explica jupiter
<Curitibano> Buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola Curitibano 
<Curitibano> Que tal Pablo? Como va el paisito y el Ubuntu en esas tierras? Mucha gente?
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a probar zshell y despues te cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hay algun evento, alguna noticia de comienzo de reuniones?
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, pera
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, creciendo 
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/1.png
<Curitibano> siguiente gente, incomodo por lo siguiente, algunos de uds deben desarrollar ERP tbien y tengo una oportunidad muy buena en manos para la comunidad open
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, un sistema de empresas?
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, el lunes a las 11 es la reuniion por el UbuCon
<Curitibano> gestión empresarial open source, desarrollado a nivél mundial, cientos de miles de instalaciones, funciona muy pero muy bien, no solo para las empresas uruguayas como sinó tbien para exportar servicio en módulos desarrollados por ejemplo, mi empresa seria una que compraria
<CarlosNeyPastor> Canal?
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, el que tenga mas gente
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, claro el problema es arrancar
<PabloRubianes> no mucha gente piensa que se puede vivir del FLOSS
<Curitibano> todo bien por acá? me avisan si caigo mal por favor, o precisa cambiar de canal o algo
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, todo bien
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que este canal es logueado... queda todo el registro en el servidor de la comunidad
<Curitibano> Noooo, estuve en São Paulo en un meeting semanas atrás, hay gente ganando mucha guita con el servicio open source
<Curitibano> de mi parte ningun problema
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, pero en Brazil es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> aca no es asi
<PabloRubianes> por ahora
<Curitibano> bueno, pero se puede desarrollar ahí y vender para afuera, si el software es padronizado, aha!!
<PabloRubianes> si, el problema como en todo es arrancar
<PabloRubianes> despues que arrancas es facil
<Curitibano> conozco gente que implanta este software y compra servicio de desarrollo de Pakistán, siii Pakistán, le pasan las especificaciones a los pakistaneses, ellos entregan y se les gira el dinero
<PabloRubianes> si teletrabajo
<Curitibano> bueno, pero ahí está la oportunidad, el fundados del Grupo Adempiere alla por el 2003 es el Sr Redhuan de Malasia
<Curitibano> el tipo vive en una chacrita cerca de Kuala Lumpur
<Curitibano> y resulta que de su chacrita creó un fork de Compiere, que se cerró comercialmente, lo llamó Adempiere y creó esa comunidad mundial
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, vos sos programador?
<Curitibano> of course
<Curitibano> electrónico por UTU
<Curitibano> programador y economista por UFPR de Curitiba
<PabloRubianes> mira
<Curitibano> y pequeño empresário
<PabloRubianes> tas en curituba viviendo?
<Curitibano> 30 años
<PabloRubianes> aca la gente tiene que cambiar la cabeza...
<Curitibano> volviendo, en el meeting de São Paulo hice amistad con Mr Redhuan y le pedí para iniciar una comunidad en Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> con el grupo de argentina estamos armando la UbuCon y un dia apuesta a ver el lado empresarial y comercial del asunto
<Curitibano> al tipo le gustó la idea y se dispuso a visitarnos para iniciar la comunidad uruguaya
<PabloRubianes> mira que bueno
<PabloRubianes> van a hacer un evento?
<Curitibano> no sé, tengo la oportunidad en manos pero no estoy en Uruguay, puedo ir para el encuentro sin problema o poner algun pariente pa que organize
<Curitibano> pero sin divulgación para llamar la comunidad programadora la cosa no tiene sentido
<Curitibano> porque el hombre viene ya va a estar em América del Sur en abril
<PabloRubianes> no hay un lugar central para la comunidad programadora
<Curitibano> va a hacer una convención en la Universidad de Ecuador, varios lugar en Brasil
<Curitibano> y los grupos como este no son muy visitados?
<PabloRubianes> si pero ponele yo soy programador
<PabloRubianes> pero no todos
<PabloRubianes> aca hay usuario comunes que no tienen ni idea ni quieren programar
<PabloRubianes> es un grupo de usuarios
<Curitibano> y la gente que aprende java en facultad ya no son potenciales desarrolladores de ERP open source
<PabloRubianes> el erp este esta en java?
<Curitibano> yes
<PabloRubianes> uhhh que feo
<Curitibano> Ahh, obviamente que el hombre habla solo inglés, portanto toda su presentación es en ese idioma
<Curitibano> aqui solo C/C++
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, bueno se te va a complicar
<Curitibano> feo no, quien sabe programar programa todo
<PabloRubianes> java es lo peor que te puede pasar... pero es opinion personal
<Curitibano> a ver, hay un grupo java en Uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> si hay
<PabloRubianes> busca en google eran bastante activos
<Curitibano> de repente ta mas pa ellos nó?
<Curitibano> uds C/C++?
<PabloRubianes> ruby python
<PabloRubianes> si me dan a elegir
<PabloRubianes> o php
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, si
<PabloRubianes> no se si tienen canal de IRC
<PabloRubianes> Curitibano, http://www.juguy.org/
<Curitibano> ya los encontré Pablo
<Curitibano> eso mismo
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy a ver si como algo... saludos
<PabloRubianes> en un rato vengo
<Curitibano> tiene un foro
<Curitibano> saludos y muchisimas gracias por su tiempo, gran abrazo
<Curitibano> que nó funciona , jajaja
<Curitibano> a todos muchas gracias, buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches igual cuando quieras conectate
<PabloRubianes> siempre hay gente hasta para charlar
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<Sl4ker> hola, aca en uruguay hay alguna tienda ubuntu o algun distribuidor de camisetas, pad, llaveros y cosas por el estilo????
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 15 qeu voy a comer
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: OK
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: Hola, bienvenido a #ubuntu-uy
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: Hola, bienvenido a #ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, saludos
<Ignacio> Oigan, Que les parece si nos "juntamos" en #ubuntu-uy Hoy?
<Ignacio> Dentro de un rato, es que a las 22:00 los lunes no puedo..
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, uy es GMT+6 o +7?
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses:  UTC -2
<SergioMeneses> la verdad hoy no confirmo! porque mi horario es diferente l vuestro
<SergioMeneses> pero si alcanzo entro :D
<Ignacio> Perdoname
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses:  GMT+3 es
<Ignacio> aguz: Welcome
<aguz> Ignacio: Thanks!
 * Ignacio recuerda a todos los usuarios que en este canal se habla español.
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, seguro!
<aguz> Ignacio: ok, como me hablastes en ingles
<aguz> *Mejor entonces*
 * Ignacio no quiere discutir.
<SergioMeneses> lol
 * Ignacio no quiere discutir con extraños.
<aguz> Ignacio: a que te referis?
 * Ignacio pide silencio.
<Ignacio> A ver que me recomiendan, 64 bits o 32 bits.
<aguz> para que??
<Ignacio> aguz:  para UTUntu
<aguz> 32 bits
<Ignacio> aguz: Ok
<aguz> Ignacio: para que funcione en la mayoria
<Ignacio> aguz: OK
<Ignacio> aguz: Bajo el de aca "http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/" pero el que dice netbook edition?
<aguz> el que quieras
<Ignacio> Ok
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, yo preguntaria por tu procesador... de hay escogeria la version a usar
<aguz> SergioMeneses: el quiere hacer su propia version de ubuntu
<aguz> SergioMeneses: me parece mejor que use el 32 bits
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> 32bits 
<SergioMeneses> es mejor
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses:  Es una idea loca pero bueno!
<Ignacio> dbertua:  Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-uy
 * dbertua saluda a todos
<Ignacio> Leyeron mi publicacion en el grupo de Facebook?
<Ignacio> m4v:  Es posible traer a kubot aquo?
<Ignacio> *Aqui?*
<dbertua> SI, que nos juntáramos?
<Ignacio> dbertua:  Si, pero no hay "nadie"
<Ignac|o> Hola!
<Ignacio> Ahora si!
<Ignacio> probando
<aguz> ignacio: dejate de cambiar el nombre jejeje
<Ignacio> aguz: perdon ?
<Ignaccio> aguz:  A quien le hablas.
<aguz> ignacio, Ignaccio: ¿Quienes son? me van a volver loco
<Ignacio> aguz: Que?
<Ignacccccio> aguz:  A quien le hablas
<Ignaccccio> aguz:  A quien le hablas  ??
<Ignacccio> aguz:  Decime a quien le hablas
<Ignaccio> aguz:  Eh!?
<aguz> me voy
<aguz> chau
<Ignacio> De que hablamos?
<dbertua> de dd
<dbertua> disk destroyer
<dbertua> beuno gente me voy, no se nada de linux
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> a ver si alguien me ayuda
<gonzalo> me puso antel el moden zte wifi y no entiendo como me conecto en ubuntu 10
<gonzalo> antes lo hacia con pppoeconfig
<gonzalo> pero ahora eso no funciona ??
<gonzalo> perdon sos muy novato en esto de linux 
<gonzalo> no entiendo como lo hago??
<gonzalo> quedo a la espera de ayuda !!!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-03
<Ignacio> Hola
 * Ignacio saluda a todos.
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Hola.
 * Ignacio esta jugando a "Quien Se Tomo El Jugo"
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola Ignacio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Como estas?
<Ignacio> Bien y tu?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, probando unos emuladores
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tu?
<Ignacio> Jugando a Quien se Tomo el Jugo de Arcor.
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh.
<Ignacio> Olle, te ayudo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo conozco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿con?
<Ignacio> los emuladores
<CarlosNeyPastor> recién se esta instalando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> falta un poco todavia
<Ignacio> Ah ok, Que emulador es?
<CarlosNeyPastor> emulador de juegos de windows
<Ignacio> Wine?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<Ignacio> Cual?
<CarlosNeyPastor> PlayOnLinux
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si no lo hare una virtual con modo fluido.
<Ignacio> Ah, Ese me parecio FEO.
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca lo probe
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general juego en la play pero...
<Ignacio> Jajaa.
<Ignacio> Vos con Play..
<Ignacio> Jaja!
<CarlosNeyPastor> eeh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si,¿por?
<Ignacio> No digo. ¿Cuantos años tenes?
<CarlosNeyPastor> 25
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿hay limite de edad?
<Ignacio> No digo..!
<Ignacio> Jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo juego a uno.
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me importa el resto de los juegos 
<Ignacio> A que juego jugas
<CarlosNeyPastor> R.E.
<Ignacio> ¿?
<Ignacio> REsident Evil
<Ignacio> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<Ignacio> ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> El mejor juego que hay 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me compre la Play 3 para jugar al 5
<Ignacio> EH!?
<Ignacio> Te recomiendo un juego para la play 3 que esta sarpe
<CarlosNeyPastor> quep?
<Ignacio> EL DIOS DELA GUERRA 3
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh.
<CarlosNeyPastor> resident
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahora en marzo sale el nuevi
<CarlosNeyPastor> nuevo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> operation racoon city
<CarlosNeyPastor> exactamente el 18 
<Ignacio> O Carajo! Jaja
<Ignacio> Sos adinerado para comprarte el play 3!
<CarlosNeyPastor> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> la compre en chile que es mas barato
<CarlosNeyPastor> (tengo un amigo en Chile, le pedí que compre una y me la traiga cuando venga a Montevideo
<Ignacio> Ah.
<Ignacio> *Alguien me quiere seguir en twitter?*
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja ja 
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Que! Me lo acabo de hacer Jeje!
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> bienvenido al mundo del pajarito azul
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense que estabas coleccionando seguidores
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso me rei
<Ignacio> jajajajaja
<Ignacio> #IgnacioUbuntu
<Ignacio> ;)
 * Ignacio no sabe usar Twitter
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Visita mi twwitter ;) twitter.com/ignacioubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> luego cuando entre veo
<Ignacio> OK
<CarlosNeyPastor> si queres el mio es el mismo usuario que acá
<lunatiCC0> buenas
<lunatiCC0> consulta gente
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<lunatiCC0> alguna forma de limpiar todo la configuracion de red
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Perdoname , que?
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Es decir, borrar el historial de conexión?
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0: !
<lunatiCC0> no
<Ignacio> ?
<lunatiCC0> configuracion
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Explicame ;9
<lunatiCC0> como recien instalado
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0: Espera, Desde cero, que queres hacer.
<lunatiCC0> si
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Bueno, que es lo que quieres hacer
<lunatiCC0> tener las configuraciones de red como si estuviera recien instalado
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Es decir dejarlo como vino?
<lunatiCC0> networkmanager y /etc/netowork limpio
<lunatiCC0> algo asi
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Espera.
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  No te puedo entender,, Expresate mejor porfavor
<Ignacio> juanman:  Hola Bienvenido #ubuntu-uy
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  Como que quieres dejar "limpio"
<lunatiCC0> entre pppoeconf y networkmanger armaron un lio tremendo
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0:  SI.
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0: Sigue ;)
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0: Es que no te expresas bien
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Ya tengo mi pagina web! http://ignaciorodriguez.webnode.com.uy/
<lunatiCC0> no importa, voy a sacarlo igual
<Ignacio> !hola
<PabloRubianes> HacKDark, que gusto! que haces vieja?
<HacKDark> PabloRubianes, que haces guacha!
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos?
<HacKDark> Tranquilo, mareando
<HacKDark> Milagro vos aca a esta hora?
<PabloRubianes> jaja por?
<PabloRubianes> es sabado
<PabloRubianes> no laburo
<HacKDark> Ok. (aun asi es raro)
<HacKDark> Anda gente o solo bots para no variar?
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<HacKDark> Encontre mi tuto de IRC en un blog que ni idea (pero... respetaron autor)
<PabloRubianes> mira
<HacKDark> http://br13-team.blogspot.com/2010/04/manual-de-irc-by-hackdark.html
<PabloRubianes> esta en el wiki tambien
<HacKDark> Hablando de eso...
<HacKDark> Y EL PINCHE FORO???????
<HacKDark> NO LO ENCUENTRO HACE UNA BANDA!
<PabloRubianes> lo sacamos
<PabloRubianes> pasamos a Ubuntuforums
<PabloRubianes> despues que hackearon el sitio de drupal pedorro que teniamos
<HacKDark> Tirame un link, porque desde UBUNTU.ORG.UY ni en pedo entras
<PabloRubianes> ubuntuforums.org/uruguayteam
<PabloRubianes> creo....
<HacKDark> QUE DESASTRE
<HacKDark> En serio
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=414
<HacKDark> No linkear el foro en el portal...
<HacKDark> que pasa loco?
<PabloRubianes> lo estoy arreglando el sitio
<PabloRubianes> despues de lo del dia sopa quedo todo mal
<PabloRubianes> y no tuve tiempo
<PabloRubianes> :S
<HacKDark> PERO SOPA NO PARO
<HacKDark> SABIAS, NO?
<HacKDark> Mi blog vieja: 
<HacKDark> http://twitternegro.blogspot.com/2012/02/hr1981-la-nueva-sopa-ahora-usan-los.html
<HacKDark> Lee eso
<HacKDark> mientras lees respondeme (no queres algo por separado?)
<PabloRubianes> ja
<PabloRubianes> habian tocado timbre
<PabloRubianes> si esta ACTA tambien
<PabloRubianes> van a hacer lo que ellos quieran
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> como va
<ratman_> por si alguien le intereza toy vendiendo mi tablet 
<ratman_> la davinci a 300 con casi 2 a;os de garantia
<ratman_> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-30218883-tablet-bq-davinci-8gb-_JM
<ratman_> hay tan las especificciones y demas jjje
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, como nadas?
<ratman_> nas que tal 
<ratman_> como va todo 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> no te digo de comprarla porque tu hermano me dejo nueva la mia
<PabloRubianes> jejej me dio otra
<ratman_> sip  keke
<ratman_> si sabes de alguie avisa en si 2a 280 la vendo 
<ratman_> porque mercad libre me saca 20 
<ratman_> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> si se de alguien te lo mando
<ratman_> es que me compre otra cosa ye s una lastima
<ratman_> dejarla ahi 
<ratman_> jjeje
<PabloRubianes> BQ?
<ratman_> nop 
<ratman_> smasumg
<PabloRubianes> opa
<PabloRubianes> la 7 o la 10?
<ratman_> samsung galaxy s2
<PabloRubianes> cel?
<ratman_> sip 
<PabloRubianes> yo me compre uno de esos hoy
<PabloRubianes> me lo dan el lunes
<ratman_> en ancel 
<ratman_> o de otro lado 
<PabloRubianes> ancel
<PabloRubianes> con el superplan me salio 16
<ratman_> sip yo toy viendo si puedo rootearlo 
<ratman_> jejjee
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> el mismo 
<PabloRubianes> ja
<PabloRubianes> hace cuanto lo compraste?
<ratman_> turismo 
<PabloRubianes> pa que da el plan de datos que te dan?
<ratman_> digo carnabal 
<PabloRubianes> es poco no>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<ratman_> toem el super de 500 y algo 
<ratman_> si es una kk
<ratman_> pero bue 
<PabloRubianes> 520
<PabloRubianes> son 250 mb creo
<ratman_> cuando te lo den instala una cosa llamada 3g dog
<ratman_> o doging 
<PabloRubianes> si me dijeron
<ratman_> algo asi es para cortar la subida de daos
<ratman_> sip es muy poco 
<ratman_> abria que hacer una queja
<ratman_> o algo en foros y demas 
<ratman_> apesta la conexion 
<ratman_> ejjeje
<PabloRubianes> de lenta o de poco?
<ratman_> de poco 
<PabloRubianes> virus me dijo que no era tan poco
<ratman_> el celular sincroniza datos
<ratman_> todo ta relacionado por desgracia con google
<ratman_> ts contactos estan en gmail 
<ratman_> calendario se sincroniza con alendar
<PabloRubianes> si yo tengo todo armado ya, el nokia 5800 que tenia lo tenia asi
<ratman_> osea si no lo cortas siempre ta comunicado 
<PabloRubianes> pero tenia wap
<ratman_> umm 
<ratman_> che me tas copiando 
<ratman_> mi anterior cel era un 5800
<PabloRubianes> jajajajaja
<ratman_> que pasa tienes una camara
<ratman_> en mi casa o mic
<ratman_> umm
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman_> el tema es que toy leyendo y leyendo 
<ratman_> a ver si lo rooteo 
<ratman_> y si lo flasheo jejej
<PabloRubianes> un compa del trabajo hizo eso con un galaxy s
<PabloRubianes> y todo bien
<ratman_> el s2 ta mas dificil por lo ue lei 
<PabloRubianes> yo lo voy a dejar como esta
<ratman_> na yo no 
<ratman_> odio que antel renombro el navegador
<ratman_> en vez de decir internet dice Dale
<PabloRubianes> yo toquetie la tablet y me tuvieron que dar otra
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman_> ssshh
<ratman_> no me digas a mi 
<ratman_> que mi hermano a veces lee
<PabloRubianes> el navegador hay que poner chrome o ff o opera
<PabloRubianes> ja yo le dije que despues que puse el 2.2 se puso tarada y palmo
<ratman_> el medio me dijo que le parecio 
<ratman_> pero se que como le dije que te conocia no te iva a hacer lo 
<ratman_> el se pasa desarmando y probando esas cosas medio que ya conoce
<ratman_> ejejej
<PabloRubianes> me imagino
<ratman_> hast ael ha probado algunas de las room que hay por la vuelta en los equipos
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> yo quiero ver de flashearlo 
<ratman_> se que hasta puede correr el android 4.0 
<ratman_> en el s2
<PabloRubianes> si vi
<ratman_> y que ancel no lo va aponer
<PabloRubianes> virus flasheo el Defy de el
<ratman_> eso es fijo 
<PabloRubianes> pero no se que le puso
<ratman_> ademas ue porque ancel no me da el root
<ratman_> el tel lo pague
<ratman_> asi que me deveria dejar hacer lo que quiciera
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> pero el root se lo queda samsung
<ratman_> no se yo quiero el root hay cosas que no puedes hacer sin el 
<ratman_> como lo de la vpn
<PabloRubianes> si si
<ratman_> ya vengo 
<ratman_> toy
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo me toy yendo... saludos en un rato vengo...
* HacKDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Este Lunes 22:00 Hrs  (UTC -2) REUNION: Proyectos de la comunidad para el 2012
* HacKDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Este Lunes 22:00 Hrs  (UTC -2) REUNION: Proyectos de la comunidad para el 2012
* HacKDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Este Lunes 22:00 Hrs  (UTC -2) REUNION: Proyectos de la comunidad para el 2012
* HacKDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Este Lunes 22:00 Hrs  (UTC -2) REUNION: Proyectos de la comunidad para el 2012
* HacKDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Este Lunes 22:00 Hrs  (UTC -2) REUNION: Proyectos de la comunidad para el 2012
<ratman_> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-04
<ubuntero> buenos dias, disculpen la pregunta es q hace bastante no entro a la pagina. que paso con el blog donde se publicaban noticias por parte de los usuarios??? 
<Ignacio> Hola!
<ratman_> holas
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe si la reunion se puede cambiar para un horario mas temprano.
<EduardoR> no creo
<ratman_> holas
<EduardoR> hola
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Hola!
<ratman_> hola
<Ignacio> ratman: Como estas!?
<ratman_> bien llevandolo 
<ratman_> y alli 
<Ignacio> ratman: jaja!
<Ignacio> Tanto tiempo!
<ratman_> un poco parece
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<Ignacio> En que trabajas ultimamente?
<ratman_> en el laburo en lo mismo manejando servidores 
<ratman_> luego en lo de prestame pero al paso que se pueda\
<Ignacio> ratman, contame un poco mas de eso por privado ta' ?
<ratman_> de que
<Ignacio> jiji
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-25
<SergioMeneses> don virusuy como vamos
<virusuy> como andas SergioMeneses  ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien bien en la noche andas por estos lados y miramos lo de juju?
<virusuy> no voy a tener mucho tiempo hoy 
<virusuy> mejor el fin de semana SergioMeneses 
<virusuy> por lo pronto te dejo este pequeño proyectito
<virusuy> www.rooteala.com
<virusuy> es mi blog personal, es un VPS con debian el cual gestiono desde cero
<virusuy> tambien le di soporte a ipv6
<virusuy> ipv6.rooteala.com
<virusuy> :-D
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si puede ser
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<virusuy> ejecuta
<SergioMeneses> esos proyectos, deja lo reviso luego
<virusuy> dig ipv6.rooteala.com AAAA
<virusuy> oka
<SergioMeneses> huy yo esta noche tengo bugs por adelantar /o\
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, y donde consiguio el vps?
<virusuy> www.frantech.ca
<virusuy> es un vps chico
<virusuy> me sale 11 doalres por mes
<virusuy> para el uso que yo le voy a dar es mas que suficiente
<virusuy> mas que nada es para probar cosas y tener experiencia
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa ok
<virusuy> de tener un werbserver expuerto a intenet
<SergioMeneses> expuerto?
<SergioMeneses> q es eso?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-26
<EduardoR> Hello!
<ratman> hi
<EduardoR> 100% resfriado,
<EduardoR> asi que la neurona al 20 30%
<EduardoR> a veces con picos de 40% ...
<EduardoR> Hoy entregué la carta
<EduardoR> a la FArq, porque decia julio, en vez de junio
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> estaba compartida a todos
<danielmato> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola 
<PabloRubianes> como andans EduardoR danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, donde mas te tenes que conectar?
<danielmato> aca, reintegrandome a la vida
<virusuy> opa opa!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, PabloRubianes ratman tiagoscd \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> alguno ha manejado bazaar?
<ratman> yo no
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: Habla con PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> poco
<danielmato> don SergioMeneses, saludos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que te paso?
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, huy no *don no por favor
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, danielmato tengo el siguiente problema
<SergioMeneses> como hago para hacer mas de un branch sin que me diga q ya tengo uno
<SergioMeneses> cuestion q no me toque borrar el q tengo sino actualiarlo
<SergioMeneses> actualizarlo
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> queres actualizar lo que tenes?
<PabloRubianes> pero no borrar y hacer otro?
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> tenog un proyecto al cual le hice un branch
<SergioMeneses> osea que ta tengo un directorio /proyecto
<SergioMeneses> luego quiero tener el codigo actualizado asi q vuelvo y hago branch
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> bzr pull
<PabloRubianes> eso actualiza
<SergioMeneses> asi normal?
<SergioMeneses> solo eso
<PabloRubianes> y si 
<PabloRubianes> eso trae todas las versiones nuevas
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ++
<SergioMeneses> recomendado: http://ceronman.com/2013/02/25/aaron-swartz/
<tiagoscd> hey guys, good night :)
<PabloRubianes> hi tiagoscd 
<PabloRubianes> che saluden a tiagoscd que en Junio viene para aca!
<PabloRubianes> y danielmato vos podes hablarle en portugues :P
<tiagoscd> danielmato: brasileiro? heheh
<tiagoscd> PabloRubianes: thanks :D
<danielmato> algo hablo... tampoco soy tan bueno, pero seguro nos entendemos
<danielmato> no soy brasilero, mas tengo algo de ascendencia, mi padre es de la frontera
<danielmato> hablando entiendo, escribiendo soy de terror
<ratman> good night
<ratman> creo 
<ratman> qye con daniel tenemso mas posibilidad de escribir en japones
<ratman> el mas que yo claro 
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> es cierto...
<ratman> cayo 
<ratman> o cerro
<PabloRubianes> escapo
<ratman> :(
<PabloRubianes> ta pero japones no viene ninguno
<PabloRubianes> asi que no jodan :P
<ratman> oki
<ratman> cehyo slago 
<ratman> en serio no aguanto la vista
<PabloRubianes> dale
<ratman> tetengo que dejar de leer
<PabloRubianes> que te mejores
<ratman> sino mañana no leo 
<ratman> ta mañana
<ratman> si pueden miren el documento ese
<ratman> yo voy a ver a quien se lo dirijo a ver si mañana lo imprimo 
<danielmato> ratman, oyasuminasai
<SergioMeneses> andaba viendo el video de Aaron
<SergioMeneses> ugj es el fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<SergioMeneses> did you attend the uds?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, funciona! :) gracias
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, mirate la guia de 5 min de bzr
<PabloRubianes> con eso salis jugando al toque
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, deja la busco fijo la tengo en los punteros
<danielmato> shhhhhhhh, llegó magu42 !!!
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> opa
<magu42> como andan?
<PabloRubianes> bien y vos magu42 
<magu42> todo bien PabloRubianes 
<magu42> felicitaciones danielmato  por el nuevo integrante de la flia
<danielmato> gracias
<danielmato> se fue un morocho y llego un colorado
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> EduardoR, como andas?
<virusuy> magu42:  !!!!!
<virusuy> el 9 y el 15 de marzo estan los traidores en Bluzz
<virusuy> no se si te gustan
<magu42> pahhhhh, como andas virusuy ????
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, al final que dia vas?
<virusuy> todo bien magu42 
<virusuy> el 15
<virusuy> el 9 tengo update de AIX 7.1
<virusuy> vos vas PabloRubianes  ?
<magu42> que mamadera!!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, crei que iba con vos....
<PabloRubianes> pero si dejas tirado
<magu42> el tipo tiene update de aix ,  es lo más nerd que he oido en años!!!!
<PabloRubianes> veo que hago
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> magu42, eso es rock
<PabloRubianes> "no puedo ir a ver a los traidores porque tengo update de AIX"
<magu42> jajajajaja
<danielmato> gente, me estoy por volver calabaza
<danielmato> me toca ir a dormir
<danielmato> abrazo grande para todos, nos vemos el miercoles
<virusuy> voy el 15 che !!
<virusuy> no puedo zafar a la del 9
<magu42> capaz que me tiro el 15 , no estoy seguro
<PabloRubianes> vamo el 15 magu
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> !
<magu42> estoy viendo
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro saludos magu42 virusuy 
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> dale magu42 !
<virusuy> no nos dejes tirados !
<magu42> jajaja  estoy  viejito para ir a peludear!!!
<magu42>  igual
<magu42> rock +1
<virusuy> jajaja con los estomagos no vamos a peludear
<virusuy> vamos a escuchar a una de las 2 legendaria bandas
<virusuy> y a tomar algo 
<virusuy> en un ambiente donde vamos a terminar diciendo "pucha que eramos rock en los 80 !! "
<magu42> aparte peludear vos y yo , con que?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> es que el rock es de los 80´s para atras , después vinieron tus amigos punk de cuatro acordes  jejeje
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> nahhhhh
<virusuy> hablando enserio
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> para mi las unicas 2 bandas que valen la pena escuchar
<virusuy> por mensaje, musica, epoca, etc etc etc
<virusuy> fueron los estomagos y los traidores
<virusuy> hicieron TODO lo que repitieron miles de bandas 40 años despues
<magu42> a los estomagos los escuche en el nautico por el 79 o 80 o antes 
<magu42> ya ni recuerdo
<magu42> el alzeimer 
<virusuy> 83 tuvo que haber sido
<virusuy> antes no existian
<virusuy> 83 o mas adelante
<magu42> ummm  entonces eran los tontos
<magu42> tendré que llamar algun amigo más memorioso
<virusuy> los tontos son posteriores
<virusuy> a los estomagos
<virusuy> los estomagos fueron casi los primeros post dictadura
<virusuy> en el 83 ya tocaban
<virusuy> Agosto del 83
<virusuy> en el templo del Gato
<virusuy> Mercedes y Rondeau si no me equivoco
<magu42> pucha ,quien habia tocado en el nautico de punta gorda en esos años?
<magu42> ésto era plena dictadura
<virusuy> y puede ser 83
<virusuy> fue hasta el 85 no? 73-85
<magu42> yo ensayaba con unos amigos y a cada rato ibamos a la 14 , hoy 16
<magu42> sip 73-85
<virusuy> puede ser los estomagos
<virusuy> aca hay una grabacion del nautico
<virusuy> pero del 87
<magu42> entonces se me escapó el  5 de copas , era mas tarde 
 * magu42 rebobina su juventud 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> http://www.goear.com/listen/691a580/los-estomagos-en-vivo-en-el-club-nautico-1987-los-estomagos
<virusuy> a ver si te acordas de algo
<virusuy> el que presenta me hace acordar al tipo de camara testigo, sera el mismo ?
<virusuy> arranca como al minuto 3 y algo
<magu42> jaja 1987 , que podría acordarme si era un pendejo descontrolado de lo peor!!
<magu42> bueno no tan pendejo
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> en esos años tendría tu edad ahora
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> yo disfruto mucho a los estomagos
<virusuy> y a los traidores
<magu42> pero no era un joven prodigo y responsable como tu virusuy 
<virusuy> pero mas a los estomagos
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> yo si hubiera tenido mi edad en esa epoca, no seria lo que soy hoy
<virusuy> o como soy hoy
<magu42> te lo aseguro!!!!
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> fue una buena epoca para el rock, sin dudas
<virusuy> despues se murio.. lenta y dolorosamente
<magu42> ni hablar!!
<magu42> sigo escuchando
<magu42> grabado como el cu..
<magu42> paaaahhhh 
<magu42> era eso , yo  estaba ahi!!!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> pahhhh
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es esa?
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> esat completo el toque
<virusuy> que lindo suena el bajo del hueso 
 * magu42 suelta un lagrimon
<virusuy> esto es para guardarlo magu42 esta muy bueno
<magu42> que lastima el sonido , tan malo
<virusuy> es tan malo, pero era 1987 magu42  !!
<virusuy> en un club
<virusuy> !! demasiado que se escucha
<magu42> sigo escuchando y 87 ,,,,,,,
<virusuy> que huevo tenian 
<magu42> tenia 24 que lo parió !
<virusuy> 1 año mas que yo ahora
<magu42> por eso habia calculado hoy
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> pah, yo con 24 en esa epoca hubiera terminado preso sin dudas
<virusuy> y mas viviendo aca en mvdo con mis viejos en Mercedes
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> estuvo salado , para ir al nautico ibamos en grupos de 3 , a pata , más de tres era reunión politica
<virusuy> pah
<magu42> y yo vivia a 10 cuadras
<virusuy> me imagino que con todo este revuelo actual de la SCJ un poco te hacen recordar cosas que no son muy agradables, no ?
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> vos como la pasaste ?
<virusuy> en terminos generales, si no queres hablar, se entiende
<magu42> yo safé porque era pendejo , pero hermanos mayores de mis amigos no lo pasaron nada bien
<magu42> en el 73 tenia 10 años
<magu42> en el 75 entré al liceo 15 de carrasco , con una chanchita parada en la puerta
<magu42> yo no sabía nada de nada
<virusuy> la epoca mas curda fue esa, 75-80 no ?
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> mi viejo es del 59
<magu42> ahora se , que , 80 a 85 no fué joda , y yo andaba de bsAs a montevideo por estudios , y ni sabia nada
<magu42> yo del 63
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> ademas arg en esa epoca que vos viajabas estaba con lo mismo pero multiplicado
<virusuy> alla
<magu42> andaba regalado y ni sabia 
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> y con que edad
<virusuy> 20 y poquitos
<magu42> terrible gil
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> pah, te la podias haber llevado de arriba 
<virusuy> en cualquiera de los dos lados
<magu42> hacia la ort , programación ,y el nacional allá
<virusuy> y alla zafabas colimba por no ser argentino
<magu42> después quimica , que no seguí ninguna , como todo lo mio
<magu42> tengo residencia permanente pero no ciudadania
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> pah che
<virusuy> la verdad, saladita esa epoca
<virusuy> y eso que decis, mas de 3 era reunion politica
<virusuy> estaba saladito
<magu42> safé de cuete
<virusuy> mas en la post dictadura que habia razzias
<magu42> en serio , para ensayar con unos amigos teniamos que ir a la comisaria a pedir permiso cada vez
<magu42> y era hasta las 23hs
<virusuy> salado
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> da un poco de cosa que la gente 2 veces decidio no hacer nada al respecto
<virusuy> y ahora nos quejamos frente a un lugar que no es el culpable
<virusuy> sino que los culpable somos los que estamos del lado de afuera
<virusuy> protestando, a veces
<magu42> no me hagas acordar!
<virusuy> yo que se, para mi habria que juzgarlo
<virusuy> pero la democracia es esto
<magu42> dos veces y nada , que pais increible
<virusuy> lo que la mayoria decide
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> es increible
<virusuy> y mas increible que no nos acordamos de eso , solo nos acordamos de salir a putear frente a la SCJ
<virusuy> que hizo lo que tenia que hacer, decir "no pibes, esto no es constitucional"
<magu42> el otro dia con unos amigos de mi edad claro , nos acordabamos de todo eso  , pahhh  que viejazo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> sigo escuchando , era ahi nomás en el 87 ,  jajajaj  para mi era antes
<virusuy> ya pasaron 40 años
<virusuy> pah, cuando tocan en la noche
<virusuy> y gritar
<virusuy> cauntas cosas juntas, cuantas sensaciones hecha letra
<virusuy> y musica, obvio
<magu42> el otro dia cumpli 50 , no me hagas acordar , por eso , estaba con viejoa amigos
<virusuy> te conte lo que hable con Parodi yo ?
<magu42> con esto los mataba
<magu42> nop
<virusuy> recordasc uando toco buitres, jaime y rada
<virusuy> gratis en el parque rodo ?
<virusuy> organizado por antel presentando el nuevo nokia lumia
<magu42> nop
<magu42> año
<magu42> ?
<virusuy> año pasado
<virusuy> no impota mucho
<virusuy> cuestion es que 
<virusuy> termina el toque y me quedo buscando unas cosas que se le perdieron a un conocido
<virusuy> y sale el gordo parodi a desarmar su amplificador
<virusuy> y te soy sincero, no estaba fresco
<virusuy> de hecho estaba bastante mamadito
<magu42> vos o el ?
<virusuy> yo obvio
<magu42> jeeje
<virusuy> me acerco a la reja
<magu42> dale
<virusuy> y le grito lo siguiente, pero textualmente
<virusuy> "GORDO, LA RE CON DE TU MADRE, JUNTA A LOS ESTOMAGOS Y DEJATE DE JODER "
<magu42> uhhhh
<virusuy> El loco me mira y se arrima, y me dice "pah loco, yo quiero pero los demas no quieren"
<virusuy> y nos colgamos a hablar de la vuelta de los estomagos
<virusuy> pero humilde es poco
<virusuy> EXTREMADAMENTE HUMILDE
<magu42> no te puedo!!!
<virusuy> incluiso vino mas gente alrededor a hablar con el por fotos y no se que otras boludeces
<virusuy> y el me buscaba entre la gente para seguir hablando de los estomagos
<magu42> no lo tenia tan buena onda al loco 
<virusuy> me dijo"mira, la movida es asi, agarramos, volvemos pero tocamos en un lugar de improvisto, sin avisar a mucha gente, eso seria una buena vuelta para nosotros"
<magu42> ni mala 
<virusuy> y ahi me dejo callado, tuve que aplaudir
<virusuy> cada año en agosto hacen bandas locales un toque tributo
<virusuy> y tengo entendido que este año podrian subirse a uno de esos tributos
<virusuy> todos los estomagos originales
<virusuy> es siempre en agosto
<virusuy> pah el loco es extremandamente humilde y buena onda .. un salado y un capo como persona
<magu42> me quedo gratamente sorprendido!!
<virusuy> mira que si 
<virusuy> y se le nota en la mirada que para el gordo, los estomagos no es un tema cerrado
<magu42> en esa epoca o cerrabas el tema o te lo cerraban , quedamos muchos con las ganas de hacer
<magu42> pero gué , as
<magu42> así fue esa epoca
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> para mi son 2 bandas que nadie deberia de olvidar jamas
<virusuy> por todo loq ue representaron para la gente que andaba en la movida
<magu42> sip
<magu42> pero las cosas pasan 
<magu42> asi debe ser estimado
<magu42> cambiando de tema virusuy 
<virusuy> digame
<magu42> porque cuando hago un ifconfig
<magu42> veo 
<magu42> inet6 addr: fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe2a:ad72/64 Scope:Link
<magu42> completo seria
<magu42>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr bc:5f:f4:2a:ad:72  
<magu42>           inet addr:192.168.1.22  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<magu42>           inet6 addr: fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe2a:ad72/64 Scope:Link
<virusuy> porque tenes soporte para ipv6
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> tu tarjeta soporta ipv6
<magu42> en donde , en el router
<virusuy> tu tarjeta y tu OS
<virusuy> tu tarjeta local
<magu42> ahhh  la tarjeta y el os
<virusuy> aunque tu router soporte, tu ISP todavia no da ipv6 (lamentablmente)
<magu42> ahhhh    listo
<virusuy> si queres podes hacer un tunel de ipv4 a ipv6
<virusuy> y tener una ipv6 para salir a internet
<magu42> en el  router
<virusuy> en tu pc local
<virusuy> sudo apt-get install miredo
<virusuy> eso levanta un tunel ipv6
<virusuy> y podes ir a ipv6.google.com
<magu42> que es miredo?
<virusuy> o ipv6.rooteala.com (mi blog, que soporta ipv6 desde ayer )
<magu42> nada
<magu42> deberes para mañanan
<virusuy> ahi va, es bien sencillo miredo
<virusuy> de paso mirate
<virusuy> www.rooteala.com 
<virusuy> mi nuevo blog
<virusuy> de hecho todo el servidor esta administrado por mi
<magu42> lfacchinelli   sip sos vos
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> ta fresquito
<magu42> solo tres entradas
<magu42> y saladito lo tuyo 
<magu42> arrancaste por ahi nomás jajaja
<magu42> D+
<magu42> marcado
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> tiene debian el servidor
<virusuy> recien arranca
<virusuy> la idea es agarrar un tema por semana
<magu42> jeje , no podía ser otra cosa
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> un stable 
<magu42> o centos también
<magu42> me aburrí de stable , para un desktop es un embole , dos años , ahora testing , repos uba , y MATE
 * magu42 felix
<magu42> feliz*
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> bien magu42  !
<magu42> en un sever ni hablar , stable, que lo parió no se mueve el tipo , lo tuve dos años seguidos , no se cae ni que le tires agua
<magu42> pero para instalar un vlc por ej  , es un parto , cosa que en un server no precisás,  cada cosa , para lo que es
<virusuy> ah si
<virusuy> stable es para costas stable mismo
<virusuy> ni a palos te sirve tenerlo en un desktop
<virusuy> con unstable te dire que no vas a sufrir mucho por caidas tampoco
<magu42> si tengo un server debian stable, para mi testing , para mi hija y amigas les instalo ubuntu , y para que alguien que no quiero que me joda más lmde
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> se lleva bien con ubuntu tu botija ?
<magu42> ama 12.04 
<magu42> en realidad usa cualquier cosa , uso  lenny con gnome panel años
<magu42> mientras papa administre el sistema todo bien , pero igual mete consola sin miedo
<virusuy> jajaj que genia !
<magu42> pero no le interesa ni un poco , no tuve suerte por ese lado
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que le gusta?
<virusuy> es chica todavia, hace poco recuerdo qu ecumplio los 15
<magu42> algo más no es tan botija , tiene 16
<magu42> entra en 5º cientifico , onda 6º economicas  calcula
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ccee de cabeza
<magu42> sigo solo con las TI
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> lo bien que hace
<virusuy> esta desvalorizado el mercado
<magu42> mi placard doble lleno de tecnoligia e historia terminará en una volqueta
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> snif
<virusuy> y vendran calculos y numeros
<magu42> el palo de la madre
<magu42> doble snif
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> la mama es recibida ?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> labura con varias empresas hace 23 años
<virusuy> mira , bien de bien
<magu42> virusuy, instalé miredo , ahora en ifconfig tengo un teredo  
<magu42> quien es ese?  jaja
<virusuy> es miredo\
<virusuy> anda a 
<virusuy> http://ipv6.google.com
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> tenes ipv6 con salida a internet
<virusuy> hace ahora
<virusuy> http://ipv6.rooteala.com
<magu42> la tengo abierta por ipv4 y 6  jeje
<magu42> http://www.rooteala.com/
<magu42> http://ipv6.rooteala.com/
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> entonces significa que puedo contectarme a redes ipv6 
<magu42> solo eso , no ?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> basicamente si
<magu42> ahi va
<magu42> 1:40 !!!!
<magu42> acido un gusto  virusuy !!
<magu42> la seguimos otro dia
<magu42> noche
<magu42>   nas noches virusuy 
<magu42>   nas noches virusuy 
<magu42>   nas noches virusuy 
<virusuy> nas !!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-27
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> hola Naudy 
<Naudy> saludos PabloRubianes 
<Naudy> Como anda todo por alla
<PabloRubianes> bien bien
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<Naudy> aqui realizando una prueba con la camara y la luna q hoy esta expectacular
<Naudy> por lo menos para evento te aseguro tomare excelente foto :)
<PabloRubianes> jaja bien de bien
<ratman> Naudy, 
<ratman> que lente usas
<Naudy> saludos ratman...
<ratman> ay no conpitas conmigo he jejeje
<Naudy> no men para nada...lo mio es un pasatiempo y lo tuyo ya son palabras mayores
<ratman> na lo mio es pasatiempo 
<ratman> mas bien casi nada
<Naudy> jajajaja pero lo menos en los evento yo se podido salvar la patria como digo yo
<ratman> eje 
<ratman> yo he intentado sacar a la luna per 
<ratman> no me quedan bien
<Naudy> ratman, la mia es una  FujiFilm / FinePix S2950 
<Naudy> por lo meno alguna fotos alli http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/
<ratman> a ver
<Naudy> saludos SergioMeneses  como anda la tierra de cafe
<ratman> ìnguinos
<ratman> pinguinos
<ratman> son mios
<ratman> ejjee
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, cansado :S llegando de la universidad
<ratman> lo mio es tetrico 
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/
<Naudy> a ver ratman 
<Naudy> ratman,  el SergioMeneses  en esta foto se devoro la pizza en menos de 5min  http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640295688/in/set-72157630735854612
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> ratman, ya te agregue a mis contacto en flickr
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> estaba caliente ome
<Naudy> jajajaa
<ratman> je
<Naudy> ratman,  esta foto de la luna con una camara q me robaron http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/6773331315/in/set-72157629060856181/
<Naudy> esta esta excelente
<Naudy> y esta aun mejor http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/6121035750/in/set-72157627484773419/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no mas uds en persona... al menos en el siguiente ciclo S:
<ratman> pa si 
<ratman> muy salada
<Naudy> ratman,  hasta el tux con tomando mate --) http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/6979653904/in/set-72157629927561155
<Naudy> lol
<ratman> sip jeje
<ratman> ta buena esa
<Naudy> ademas tu camara es nikon eso son palabra mayores
<Naudy> lol
<ratman> lastima que no la saque manual
<ratman> estaba en auto 
<ratman> las que saque en su mayoria con la camara manual son 
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157627800765782/
<ratman> son del pario de casa
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> patio
<Naudy> barbaro excelente... 
<Naudy> yo no pude comprar una nikon por no llegue a los dolares suficiente
<ratman> la mia la consegui de un conocido que regresaba de usa
<Naudy> la compre la pedi por amazon y la envie el POBOX en miami
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no pasa nada
<ratman> igual aqui la mayoria de los que veo les gusta mas cannon
<ratman> no se porque
<Naudy> pienso la nikon y cannon tiene casi el mismo precio por decirlo asi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :S como q no pasa nada eso fue un tema de todo el dia
<Naudy> no bajan de los 700dolares
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no es tan grave
<PabloRubianes> sabes la plata que salia eso?
<PabloRubianes> esta bien ahorrada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro... pero los patrocinadores aportaban buenas cosas
<SergioMeneses> no se es como iran a cuadrar los horarios eso si es complejo
<SergioMeneses> ademas asistir desde el trabajo es mas complicado aun
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, este te lo vas alquilar en Uy --)  http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/4630709894/in/set-72157624115756318
<PabloRubianes> no lo van a pensar mucho
<PabloRubianes> va a ser en horario de la open week
<PabloRubianes> pero hay mucha gente que no podia ir
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, me voy con eso de vuelva a -co
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero igual se podia participar de manera remota, muchos lo hemos hecho
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, pero en gasolina se te  va a ir riñon 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no es lo mismo que todos remoto
<Naudy> lol
<PabloRubianes> es mejor asi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no lo creo el ambiente de la uds hace q el trabajo sea mas rapido ademas en los espacios comunes solo se habla de proyectos, mejoras y demas
<SergioMeneses> cosa q no se tendria
<Naudy> saludos EduardoR  
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q por la comunidad eso no pasa... pero bueno al final ya sabes como se decide
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que la cominidad se relacione de otra manera, hay otras formas
<EduardoR> Hola a todos!
<Triviox_> Buenas EduardoR , buenas a todos :)
<Naudy> o/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no no es lo mismo... yo que te lo digo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en el recordatorio de la ubucon falto el canal irc :D
<PabloRubianes> canal argentino dice
<PabloRubianes> :S
<Naudy> ratman, y esto era la subasta del tux  --) http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/6979584672/in/set-72157629927561155
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mmm 
<ratman> nop ese era el tuc capitalista
<ratman> jajaja
<Naudy> ratman,  lo iban a mandar para Dubai 
<Naudy> jajajaja
<ratman> ejje
<Naudy> ratman,  alli el capitalismo es al 10000% 
<Naudy> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix como vamos
<SergioMeneses> and tiagoscd \o
<SergioMeneses> I think I know tiagoscd 
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-28
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> mil disculpas, recién llegué del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> saludos danielmato 
<SergioMeneses> ya terminamos
<SergioMeneses> hace como media hora
<danielmato> lo sospeché desde un principio...
<danielmato> como estuvo la reunión?
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, bien movida con buenas ideas
<danielmato> genial
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, si :D ojala dentro de 8 dias puedas llegar a tiempo
<danielmato> yo para la proxima voy a tener un estimado de los precios de hotel
<danielmato> y alguna cosa del estilo de impresiones en tazas y esas cosas
<SergioMeneses> excelente danielmato 
<SergioMeneses> sino envia email a la lista
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> aunque no pueda asistir a las reuniones, mi aporte no va a parar
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, :)
<danielmato> como corresponde
<SergioMeneses> claro danielmato dale dale
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> bueno, por hoy me parece que mejor y más productivo va a ser dormir, mañana leo el log
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, te mando un abrazo grandote, y espero nos veamos en junio
<SergioMeneses> eso danielmato 
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> lo mismo
<danielmato> nas noches
<ubuntero> buenas !!
<ubuntero> hay alguien ?
<ubuntero> whoami
<mauricio> vo quien mierda es daniel mato ? 
<mauricio> que anda mandando cualquiera a la lista de flisol ? 
<mauricio> alguien lo conoce a este gil ? 
<mauricio> SergioMeneses: ? 
<mauricio> asterismo: ? 
<mauricio> ubuntulog2: ?
<mauricio> tiagoscd: ?
<asterismo> hola
<asterismo> mauricio, 
<asterismo> todo bien?
<mauricio> bien y vos ? 
<asterismo> bien
<asterismo> apenas pudiendo ver el IRC, mails etx
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> vi lo de la FLISOL
<asterismo> es una lastima que no se haga che
<mauricio> asterismo: me quema que se hagan las estrellitas y no llevan no 3 años en la comunidad que, ya me borro de la lista y que mierda pasa que me llegan eeestos correos !!!
<mauricio> son unos fantasmas algunos !!!
<mauricio> diganle a ese mato que se chupe un buena pija de mi parte mauricio favaro !!!!
<mauricio> es mas alguien tiene el telefono que yo lo llamo ? 
<mauricio> y se lo digo !!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-01
<Fsplrc> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-02
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ve sacanod el tiempo para lo de charms
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * SergioMeneses hides
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> hay alguien ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-03
<Jonathan_> hola?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-24
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-26
<ignacio|here> HI all and Good night :)
<Canaimero-e64b> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-27
<ubuntero> Hola 
<Amdcusa> hola gente buenas noches.
<Amdcusa> Hola sala de ubuntu hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano?
<Amdcusa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGiIdpdJddk  me gustaria pasarlo de la misma  manera a linux pero  tengo que ejecutarlo en terminal de esta manera cd / opt / blender     export CYCLES_OPENCL_TEST=all         blender 
<Amdcusa> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-02-27-21-24-29-859949.png
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-28
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes_!
<PabloRubianes_> CarlosNeyPastor: que paso?
<juacom99> wenas.....
<ignaciouy> Alo 
<ignaciouy> gente necesito su hipermega ayuda
<juacom99> que pso ignaciouy ?
<juacom99> *paso
<asterismo> gentee
<asterismo> una consulta
<asterismo> que opinión tienen de CentroLinux?
<ignacio|here> era sobre mi mac book :P
<ignacio|here> Pero ya lo arregle
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-02
<Daniel> hola?
<Guest46291> I need help with an Xo-1 with dextrose 
<Guest46291> 3
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-24
<magu42> lun feb 23 23:05:40 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-25
<magu42> hasta el ubuntulog2 se cae  jajajajajaja
<magu42> cada vez mas loco , hablando con el log , para pablorubianes al menos
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-28
<magu42> zas
<magu42> un ratman 
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que tal 
<magu42> como va
<ratman> tirando 
<ratman> la semana que viene supongo que me llega es raspberry pi 2
<ratman> >(
<ratman> :)
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> D+
<magu42> no terminaste de jugar con el 1 todavía 
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> está muy bueno el 2
<ratman> quad core
<ratman> 1 giga de memoria
<magu42> lo vi , está salado el chiquitin 
<magu42> hasta le podé ponet windows 10 y todo
<magu42> podés*
<magu42> poner*
<magu42> para tu deleite ratman 
<magu42> https://dev.windows.com/en-us/featured/raspberrypi2support
<magu42> jejejeje
<magu42> NAS NOCHES 
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-01
<magu42> sáb feb 28 22:33:41 UYST 2015
<magu42> tas como loco calisto , entras al irc como a la hora de irse jajaja   
<magu42> al menos yo me voy a dormir estimado D.Z  
<magu42> MAS
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 como le va tanto tiempo_
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<magu42> cenando , vengo en un rato
<CarlosNeyPastor> okaks
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-01
<asterismo_m> hola gente
